# Port request : security/radicale-dovecot-auth and security/radicale-imap-auth



## goshanecr (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi Friends!

Can anyone having time to generate ports to these python plugins? They needed for using with www/radicale:
- security/radicale-dovecot-auth
- security/radicale-imap-auth

Thanks!


----------

